# Caenan Reel Questions...



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

Just bought Caenan 100 and was going to take the spool bearings out to clean and lube. How does the left side bearing removed? It has something called a CR Lock holding it in place. Also, is there a trick to getting the cast control cap off the right hand side. Had to take the handle and star drag off to remove the cap . Wasn't enough space to remove the cap without removing.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

You can loosen the star drag while the handle is still on and center it over the cast control cap. Then unscrew the cap. If ya havent done this before it can be a little cumbersome because you have to make sure the handle doesnt turn once you get it centered. As for the left hand side bearing. It should be held in by an "octagonal" clip. You'll need a small screwdriver or pin to remove it from the edge of the bearing. be careful and keep a finger on one side so it doesnt shoot across the room..lol Hope this helps...Dip


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The clip on the Caenan is different. The prototype reels I used had a different clip. It simply looked like you would pull it out and have to replace it with the bearing.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> The clip on the Caenan is different. The prototype reels I used had a different clip. It simply looked like you would pull it out and have to replace it with the bearing.


 Hey bro..is that your deer hunting rifle in your avatar? WOW!


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

The bearing clip is differant, I didn't get rough with it because I didn't want to tear it up not knowing if there was a correct way to get it off. Can I replace with a regular bearing retainer? Dipsay, the bearing cap is larger then the star drag gap,so it will not work as on other reels. I have approx. 20+ other Shimano baitcasters that I service myself. I bought this reel friday for folks that don't fish often to use (have had a couple of my reels end up in bay or stomped on) I always clean and lube the bearings on any new reel before using. I hate to say it, but I am disappointed in this reel and I haven't even used it. I clean/lube the bearings on my reels quite often, just takes a few minutes. Looks like maint. is going to be tricky and more time consuming on this one.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmm, Dont know what to say to that. Haven't actually had one in my hands. Was going off what their previous reels were made like. Guess i need to get to Academy and take a look at one. If ya have to disassemble the entire side plate to get to a cast control cap, I could see where that would be an issue...Dip


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

Dip, it doesn't like much to work like other reels. Maybe able take a Dremel and shave a little off a couple of the star drag arms (its plastic). I tried a couple of caps off some of the other reels to see if that would clear. No go, maybe a differant star drag might work. Will check that out. Just frustrating. Never have checked that kind of thing before when buying a reel. That "CR Lock" holding the left side bearing in has got me puzzled. Took a pick and tried to move it, it is tight. Looks like a star lock washer, but flat. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The handle and drag star have to come off to gain access to the bearing. This step will add an additional 30 seconds to your access time.

I just removed the clip holding the bearing on the left side plate. I was able to get it back into place without damage. You need to use a small flat head to pop the ears out and it will come right off. I think you might be able to change it to the normal hex clip too.

And no Dip that is not my deer hunting rifle. That is just my entertainment. My buddy asked me to send him a picture of my AR because he was going to buy one. So I decided to snap this on my cell and tossed my HK in to tease him. Here's the normal size image. And sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Bantam. At least the clip is easier to find if it hits the floor (don't ask me how I know). A hex clip will not work, will not fit in the groove. You are right, only about 30 sec more time to access the right hand bearing, unless you try and do it in the boat and drag spring or click pin/spring,etc slip thru your fingers  Still going to try alittle home engineering on the star drag.Thanks again.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> The handle and drag star have to come off to gain access to the bearing. This step will add an additional 30 seconds to your access time.
> 
> I just removed the clip holding the bearing on the left side plate. I was able to get it back into place without damage. You need to use a small flat head to pop the ears out and it will come right off. I think you might be able to change it to the normal hex clip too.
> 
> And no Dip that is not my deer hunting rifle. That is just my entertainment. My buddy asked me to send him a picture of my AR because he was going to buy one. So I decided to snap this on my cell and tossed my HK in to tease him. Here's the normal size image. And sorry to hijack the thread.


 Bantam thanks for the input..BTW, remind me NEVER TO PIZZ YOU OFF! LMAO! Sweet set up on that rig my friend.. One of these days I'm gonna go West and we need to hook up..Dip


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Muggs-

You should be doing maintenance before you get on the boat. Then you dont have to worry about losing parts or having to deal with taking your reel apart. 

Dip-

That is one of many toys  I like shooting more than I like fishing. The problem is my wallet can't keep up so I tend to fish more.


----------

